# Using a friend's car registered in Italy in Germany



## tamti (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello,

I'm going to work in Germany soon. My friend owns a car in Italy, but due to Covid situation she can't use it as she's stuck in Brazil, and struggling to sell it. She offered me to use her car as long as I pay her car insurance.

My question is, can I use her car in the medium term (some months to a year) in Germany if she gives me a Vollmacht?

Thank you.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, AFAIK a car with foreign plates to drive in Germany is allowed for max. 6 month with int. insurance.
As long as you get papers, driving licence and Vollmacht of owner it should be possible. But if you collect points in Flensburg it could be difficult. F.i. driving too fast, accident or whatever...8 points are the max and you have to do a "Depperltest" to get your licence back. ( medical test ).


----------



## tamti (Jan 24, 2021)

@Tellus, thank you.
Can you give me more info about the Vollmacht? Is it enough to have it simply signed by the car owner? I've seen already models online.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, guess this way could be OK..








Vollmacht Kfz Benutzung - Vollmacht Muster


Die Vollmacht zur KFZ-Benutzung kann der Fahrzeughalter ausstellen, wenn andere sein Kfz nutzen. Lesen Sie, was Sie versicherungstechnisch beachten sollten.




www.vollmacht-muster.de


----------

